# Bessacarr Service



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

We bought our Bessacarr E540 from Glossop Caravans in April and are delighted with it. There are, inevitably, a few items which need fixing. Must we take it back to Glossop (2 hour drive) or is there a dealer closer to home, in the West Midlands/Worcestershire?


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm guessing here, but a Swift dealer in the West Mids should be able to service/repair a Bessacarr motorhome, shouldn't they?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They all can....but many won't unless you bought the vehicle from them.

Check your list of dealers and phone the nearest?????


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

List of dealers? I don't think I had one of those . . . . .


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi send a PM to Swiftgroup,they should be able to supply a list. :lol: As to whether or not they service a non supplied Swift,now that is another matter :lol: 
JCM repairs them no matter where bought :lol: :lol: But he's near POOLE me thinks :roll: :lol: 
terry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Discover*

Hi

Not all dealers will sort out warranty bits etc if you did not buy the van from them.

My own investigations revealed that Discover would. I was offered this information by both their York and Cannock outlets.

www.discover.co.uk

Russell


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like we might have to book it in at Glossop then.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/find-a-dealer


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

EJB said:


> http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/find-a-dealer


Thank you for that link - it's looking more like Glossop all the time!


----------

